# Cuban Meatballs.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I like to make them with chicken and lean pork and the trick here is the sauce. There are many variations and ways to make a sauce but I make it the way my grandmother made it, very simple and tasty. This meatballs are small ,about golf balls size and I make about 24 of them but the recipe can be increase so to the sauce.12 once can dice tomatoe,1 small can tomato paste,1 red bell pepper ,1 onion ,6 garlic cloves ,1 tbsp cumin,1 tbsp oregano ,1 tbsp black pepper ,bunch of cilantro(coriander) ,1 teasp sugar ,1/2 cup dry wine and salt to taste once the sauce is cooking. In a food processor blend the tomatoes, onion, garlic, bell pepper and all spices ,add it to a pot with a little olive oil, reserving about 1/2 cup of it ,add in the paste ,wine and another 12 once of water, cook in low heat till it thickens a little and taste for salt. In processor blend meats, I had about 1 pound each place in a bowl add the ½ cup of sauce then in the processor make fresh bread crumbs ,I used 4-5 slices of bread ,mix well. At this point you can coat the meatballs with flour and fry till they sear only .You can also baked them but I like the traditional way. Drain in paper towels and when all are sear place in pot with sauce in low heat till the sauce gets thicker and the aroma starts to show. A slow cooker is great for this dish. These meatballs are super tender and they are better the next day after they soak in the sauce. Typically served with white rice, black beans and fried sweet plantains.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Now you done it. You made me hungry


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I had some leftover meatball mix so feeling lazy today I just mix it with 2 eggs and some dry potato flakes I added a little salt because it was missing the sauce ,I just fried a tablespoon of it till I got it right then into the mini slow cooker, once it cooked I dump the liquid and top it off with ketchup for the finish. Could have also used BBQ sauce.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Meatballs....*



readytogo said:


> I like to make them with chicken and lean pork and the trick here is the sauce. There are many variations and ways to make a sauce but I make it the way my grandmother made it, very simple and tasty. This meatballs are small ,about golf balls size and I make about 24 of them but the recipe can be increase so to the sauce.12 once can dice tomatoe,1 small can tomato paste,1 red bell pepper ,1 onion ,6 garlic cloves ,1 tbsp cumin,1 tbsp oregano ,1 tbsp black pepper ,bunch of cilantro(coriander) ,1 teasp sugar ,1/2 cup dry wine and salt to taste once the sauce is cooking. In a food processor blend the tomatoes, onion, garlic, bell pepper and all spices ,add it to a pot with a little olive oil, reserving about 1/2 cup of it ,add in the paste ,wine and another 12 once of water, cook in low heat till it thickens a little and taste for salt. In processor blend meats, I had about 1 pound each place in a bowl add the ½ cup of sauce then in the processor make fresh bread crumbs ,I used 4-5 slices of bread ,mix well. At this point you can coat the meatballs with flour and fry till they sear only .You can also baked them but I like the traditional way. Drain in paper towels and when all are sear place in pot with sauce in low heat till the sauce gets thicker and the aroma starts to show. A slow cooker is great for this dish. These meatballs are super tender and they are better the next day after they soak in the sauce. Typically served with white rice, black beans and fried sweet plantains.


Oh hell yeah.....I like to add mushrooms, but some don't like 'em. Gotta make extras for the pups, though, otherwise you get that hangdog look with those big brown eyes...


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Oh hell yeah.....I like to add mushrooms, but some don't like 'em. Gotta make extras for the pups, though, otherwise you get that hangdog look with those big brown eyes...


The more mushrooms the better


----------

